# Ebenenstil- Farbbalance



## Pegasos (13. August 2007)

Hi, hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.

Ich habe 3 Ebenen 1 x Hintergrund "schwarz"; 1x Ebene mit Brushes drauf , 1x Textebene.

Die Textebene hatte ich versucht mit Feuertext darzustellen. Mein Problem, immer wenn ich versuche in der Textbene die Farbbalance zu ändern damit es nach Flamme aussieht, wird auch gleichzeitg die brushes verändert. Was mach ich falsch, oder gibt's da ne Trick.

Danke für eure Hilfe!!


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (13. August 2007)

Hey Pegasos,

der Titel deines Threads verwundert mich ein wenig. Du schreibst "Ebenenstil- Farbbalance". In den Ebenenstilen gibt es keine Farbbalance.

Ich denke, du meinst die Einstellungsebene "Farbbalance". Diese wird auf alle Ebenen darunter angewendet.

Mein Lösungsvorschlag für dein Problem ist, dass du eine neue Gruppe erstellst, die Text-Ebene dort hineinschiebst, denn die Ebene anwählst und die Einstellungsebene "Farbbalance" erstellst. Nun liegen Text-Ebene und Einstellungsebene in der Gruppe. Ändere nun noch die Füllmethode der Gruppe auf "Normal".

Hoffe, das erzielt den gewünschten Effekt ...


Dennis 'desch' Schmidt


----------



## Alexander Groß (13. August 2007)

Ich habe CS2 dort kann man auch bei gedrückter Alt-Taste zwische die Einstellungsebene und der Ebene darunter mit einem Klick eine Schnittmaske erstellen.

Alternativ: Ebene...Schnittmaske erstellen oder Alt+Strg+G


Alex


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (13. August 2007)

Hey Alexander, 

ich wußte nicht, dass dies auch mit Einstellungsebenen funktioniert. Das ist natürlich die effizientere Variante ...


----------



## Pegasos (14. August 2007)

Hi, 

ich habe beide Versionen versucht. Vorteil nun ist, dass der Hintergrund inklusive Brush nicht mehr verfärbt wird. Der NAchteil ist nun aber das auch der Text nicht mehr eingefärbt werden kann. Scheint so ich habe irgendeine seltsame Einstellung dort.... Ich wühle mal weiter.

Vielen Dank für eure schnelle Hilfe.

Gruß


----------



## Leola13 (14. August 2007)

Hai,

wenn du deine zu färbende Ebene ausgewählt hast und dann Ebene - Neue Einstellungsebene - Farbbalance und dann ein Häkchen bei "mit unterer Ebene gruppieren, bzw. Schnittmaske bla.bla." , dann sollte es möglich sein die ausgewählte Ebene zu verändern und die anderen unverändert zu lassen.



> Vorteil nun ist, dass der Hintergrund inklusive Brush nicht mehr verfärbt wird. Der NAchteil ist nun aber das auch der Text nicht mehr eingefärbt werden kann



Das heisst es verfärbt sich nichts ? 

Ciao Stefan


----------

